# OT: Josh Smith coming around in a hurry



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Josh Smith's last five look:

10.2 pts, 61.3%, 81.3% ft, 6 reb, 1.2 a, 1.6 to, 1.6b, 20 min.

In the snipets I caught from the Atlanta game tonight, Smith looked very active on the boards and on D. Meanwhile over the last five games Childress has became a non-factor. There is no standard recipe for development.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was talking to Arenas about him. Atlanta really missed the boat by taking Childress.

A Igoudala/Smith future wing group (along with Diaw) could have been special. Ah well.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Smith has some sick blocks and can really board for a G/F. Only issue now is his passing, which is almost non-existant now. It will come


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I was talking to Arenas about him. Atlanta really missed the boat by taking Childress.
> 
> A Igoudala/Smith future wing group (along with Diaw) could have been special. Ah well.



Ya, I don't like to say things like that so early, but it sure looks like they missed the boat taking him. I couldn't believe we had our choice the choice of Deng or Iggy when we selected at 7.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Thank god the Bulls didn't draft Childress. Man was I happy when Atlanta picked him.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Luckily, I was able to pick him up for my fantasy team yesterday. Sweet.

He's been getting more minutes and producing. He's too talented not to.

As far as his passing...he really plays like more of an athletic 4 right now, but eventually I think he'll learn how to make people around him better. He's so raw, it's scary to think about how good he could end up being.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Thank god the Bulls didn't draft Childress. Man was I happy when Atlanta picked him.


This year's draft crop is looking better and better. Pax is either good at drafting or extremely lucky


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Smith has some sick blocks and can really board for a G/F. Only issue now is his passing, which is almost non-existant now. It will come


Rlucas, speaking about Deng's weak passing, made the comment that we should expect weak passing from players with little college experience. In the high school game there often is little reason to pass. 

When you think about it -- how did Lebron ever learn how to pass? I can't imagine it was effective to swing the ball to that chubby 5'9 off guard who had his ten minutes of fame playing next to Lebron. 

I assume Smith faced many of the same situations in high school where it was not effective for the ball to leave his hands. Though, his time at Oak Hill seems to have prepared him well in other aspects of the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> As far as his passing...he really plays like more of an athletic 4 right now, but eventually I think he'll learn how to make people around him better. He's so raw, it's scary to think about how good he could end up being.


This versatility is one of the things that intrigues me about Smith, Deng, and Iguodala. All three are versatile enough to board like power forwards and nimble enough to handle like guards. They're just basketball players -- you can thow them on the court in almost any situation and they will contribute.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dwight Howard
Al Jefferson
Shaun Livingston
Sebastian Telfair
Josh Smith

All look like they can contribute on the pro level.

Both New Orleans and Miami are pleased with what JR Smith and Dorell Wright should bring to the table by next year, although why JR Smith isn't playing when New Orleans is tanking is strange.  

I still like Robert Swift as well once he gets an off-season of weight training and Pete Newell camp in. Can't teach aggression around the rim.

The 2004 HS class (and some others from that class in the future in Marvin Williams, Rudy Gay, Malik Hairston, Jordan Farmar, Shawne Williams) will be one of the most influential in NBA history.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> Rlucas, speaking about Deng's weak passing, made the comment that we should expect weak passing from players with little college experience. In the high school game there often is little reason to pass.


Deng's passing looked great in the preseason. I'm not sure what changed from then until now, but Luol is looking for his shot more (which I don't mind). I think someone mentioned how both he and Gordon are league leaders in FG attempts per 48.

I'm convinced Deng will improve though on his passing.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng's passing looked great in the preseason. I'm not sure what changed from then until now, but Luol is looking for his shot more (which I don't mind). I think someone mentioned how both he and Gordon are league leaders in FG attempts per 48.
> ...


agreed,

i'm all for deng being as agressive as he feels comfortable on offense. luol struggled mightly against the heat a couple games ago. i think someone from the coaching staff must have pulled him aside and asked him to move the ball more. in the following game verse the bullets he took half the number of his usual shots. 

deng wasn't near as valuable to our team when he was looking to pass. i don't think he reclaimed his agressive edge until the sixers game, yesterday.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> There is no standard recipe for development.


Standard Recipe for Development:
Talent
Unwaivering determination -> hard work


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

ive been trying to deal for iggy and josh in my dynasty league. ill see if he can fall victim to a dunleavy and fred jones deal for those 2.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I was talking to Arenas about him. Atlanta really missed the boat by taking Childress.
> 
> A Igoudala/Smith future wing group (along with Diaw) could have been special. Ah well.


I still can't believe my brother was upset when the 76ers drafted Iguodala citing that he wanted them to take Luke Jackson or Josh Childress. Of course he's not complaining anymore.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> Rlucas, speaking about Deng's weak passing, made the comment that we should expect weak passing from players with little college experience. In the high school game there often is little reason to pass.
> ...


Id like to point out that I also expect that Deng will get better at passing. Id also like to disagree with bigdave on his passing last year at Duke. he wasnt much of a passer there either. The kid however has a determination to be a top notch player, and he will learn how to do it. I have no doubts about that. But right now, Deng is about as close to World B Free as the Bulls have had in a long long time (think Fizer here). The good thing is, he can put the ball in the bucket

Now as to Lebron. Why is he a great passer when the other guys his age really arent. A couple of quick reasons. He was the saviour of the NBA since his freshman year in HS. My gut tells me that he was bored doing the other things that he simply learned to pass the ball because he could do all the other things. Now the second thing that comes to mind with him is that he really played with pros in the summers, including a very lengthly stay in Chicago with Jordan. If you dont learn to pass the ball playing with those guys, then you never will. Deng, Howard, Smith etc never got that opportunity. But its also the difference between Lebron and Amare, Kobe and almost every other HS player, save KG. I feel Lebron will be better then all of them, and pretty clearly so. KG will be the only one who is close


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

josh smith is coming along , but it is similar to the way daruis miles came along as a rook, in the sense that he's doing it in ways that wont be his primary ways as an established vets , basically on hustle plays , crashing the boards running the floor etc. He'll probably be more of a clearout type player in a few years, i doubt he stays on the path to being the next shawn marion.

its also telling that his teammates are looking for him more , than at the beginning of the season when they basically ignored him on offense, not focusing on him , he is just a cog in the machine on offense. passing is still a major weakness but that too has improved quite a bit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> josh smith is coming along , but it is similar to the way daruis miles came along as a rook, in the sense that he's doing it in ways that wont be his primary ways as an established vets , basically on hustle plays , crashing the boards running the floor etc. He'll probably be more of a clearout type player in a few years, i doubt he stays on the path to being the next shawn marion.
> 
> its also telling that his teammates are looking for him more , than at the beginning of the season when they basically ignored him on offense, not focusing on him , he is just a cog in the machine on offense. passing is still a major weakness but that too has improved quite a bit.


I really think once he gets the hang of the NBA game, you're looking at a big time NBA scorer in Josh Smith. The thing is though, he really loves basketball. That's his thing, so his work ethic is amazing. I don't know why idiots like Jay Bilas try to sell him down the road, but obviously they know nothing about the pro game. He also does the little things out there. Why Cleveland passed on him and/or Telfair I'll never get, considering that Lebron was just out of HS himself.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I really think once he gets the hang of the NBA game, you're looking at a big time NBA scorer in Josh Smith. The thing is though, he really loves basketball. That's his thing, so his work ethic is amazing. I don't know why idiots like Jay Bilas try to sell him down the road, but obviously they know nothing about the pro game. He also does the little things out there. Why Cleveland passed on him and/or Telfair I'll never get, considering that Lebron was just out of HS himself.


i agree with you 100%, there were other people even some on this site calling him a punk and such , from what i see he is a really sound kid , cleve. made a huge mistake passing on him , but who knows its probably all for the best .maybe he can get georgians watching basketball again since he is such a high flyer and hometown kid.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I gotta cheer for him heck his name is Josh I gotta show the name love!

To bad hes in Atlanta he might as well play on the moon cause I wont ever see him.

That vertical that boy has on him is sick!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/games/20041218/ATLDAL/boxscore.html

Ten blocked shots tonight. 

:jawdrop:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/games/20041218/ATLDAL/boxscore.html
> 
> Ten blocked shots tonight.
> ...


Now, please tell me that Jim Paxson only has a job right now because he lucked into Lebron James. Josh Smith and Lebron James on the wings, both on their rookie contracts? I'll never get it. Good for Atlanta. The guy is going to turn into Nique or Gervin (only more athletic) all over again and they passed on him for Luke Jackson. Disgraceful.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Why did you single out Cleveland and not the 14 other teams that didn't take him?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Why did you single out Cleveland and not the 14 other teams that didn't take him?


Because I had either Telfair or Smith going to Cleveland in my mock drafts and they messed up. I thought they should have taken a high school player, because even though Lebron is terrific and a star already, that didn't mean that you should want to win a championship right now. The main goal should have been to bring in a talented young running mate with as much upside as Bron and Josh was that guy. 

I'll continue to drill Luke Jackson, because I said he would be a bust from the beginning. Never go with the workout warrior, with a slow release on his jumpshot. It was pretty forseeable.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, I can't remember the last time someone got 10 blocks in one game, ever. If anyone did, it was probably Theo Ratliff.

That's pretty impressive for a high schooler.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

that one josh got on dirk was particualy sick.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Yeah, I can't remember the last time someone got 10 blocks in one game, ever. If anyone did, it was probably Theo Ratliff.
> 
> That's pretty impressive for a high schooler.



It was the first time this season. Ratliff had 9 earlier, as did Camby. Last season, Amare, Dikembe and Calvin Booth all put up 10. Booth's game in only 17 minutes, which ain't bad going.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

On January 7 I am going to see Atlanta vs the Kings with my son and his family. My daughter-in-law is a huge Kings fan. I will keep you posted on what Smith does or doesn't do.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> that one josh got on dirk was particualy sick.


Word.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Because I had either Telfair or Smith going to Cleveland in my mock drafts and they messed up. I thought they should have taken a high school player, because even though Lebron is terrific and a star already, that didn't mean that you should want to win a championship right now. The main goal should have been to bring in a talented young running mate with as much upside as Bron and Josh was that guy.
> ...


screw cleveland, 

i'm more worried about the younger paxson's team. smith would have made a great three; push deng over to shooting guard. can you imagine that influx of talent? deng, gordon, smith, and role players in nocioni and duhon -- all in one year. something like the cowboys draft after the herschel walker trade. 

i agree, it was pretty foreseeable. smith is coming out of high school and is making his mark on d and crashing the boards ???! it's over. this kid is a natural scorer and its just a matter of time until he begins to take dominate. 

smith was picked 17. there must have been some options for parlaying future picks, or crawford. we missed the boat on this one.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!. there must have been some options for parlaying future picks, or crawford. we missed the boat on this one.


By the end of year, no deal with JC was available.

It would be a lot more upset if we didnt have Deng. I can't imagine my regrets if I was a Raptor fan.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

After watching as many of the televised high school games I could last year, it was pretty clear to me that Josh Smith and JR Smith had a lot to offer the Bulls. As many of you may remember, I blasted Paxson for not bringing either of them in for a workout. Well, JR is struggling in New Orleans, but Josh is starting to dominate in Atlanta. Amareca said in another thread that he is the best athlete in the NBA, and I think he may be right.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

i still think deng will still be a better player than josh smith , I remember watching him play my old high school team last year and he was amazing


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> By the end of year, no deal with JC was available.
> ...


there were other deals though, for instance the hawks picks were available in trade as were the jazz's, the bulls did miss the boat simple as that.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> there were other deals though, for instance the hawks picks were available in trade as were the jazz's, the bulls did miss the boat simple as that.


I wouldn't be so sure, the Hawks traded Rasheed Wallace for that pick, they obviously thought they could get someone really good with it, and it seems they did. That pick wouldn't have been easy to trade for.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure, the Hawks traded Rasheed Wallace for that pick, they obviously thought they could get someone really good with it, and it seems they did. That pick wouldn't have been easy to trade for.


we are still talking about the 17th pick here , no one should be thinking superstar with that pick


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> screw cleveland,
> ...


Here's the thing though. After seeing Josh Smith some 4-5 times in games, you could tell he was a basketball player. Some compared him to Darius Miles, but I didn't see it, because if you even just checked the highlight package (when he went overseas to play in some exhibitions), he destroyed the competition. Damn near taking off near the foul line for a dunk on someone. Arenas had the clips that he sent to me around the time of the draft and I rarely watch those things. I was hoping to see Livingston and Smith in Atlanta, but it didn't happen. 

I think whether it was fans' or GM's, but they let their opinions of Josh cloud their judgment. Most looked at his Outside the Lines interview and felt upset that he felt that college had nothing to offer him. Back to the jealousy issue, but we'll leave that be. He was right though. He was ready for the NBA now and college had nothing to offer his game. With one off-season of improvement, you're looking at a 15-18 ppg scorer as a 2nd year HS player. I don't think people realize he is not really scoring off athleticism (because the Hawks have no PG, so they can't really get him a lot of easy finishes), but off of hustle. He's just tailored for the NBA game IMO. He's better as an 18 y/o than many NBA swingmen now. I bet Indiana would have loved to deal Jonathan Bender with Harrington for him now. He's going to be a tremendous NBA player, if he's going play defense like he does, because once his jumper is solid you're talking about a potential scoring champ in the NBA. 

Then again, with that last sentence there are a few guys you could say the last sentence with: Wade, Melo, Howard, Dorell Wright (still I feel he will be better than a lot of the guys who were drafted ahead of him).


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

The Bulls have 4 of the top 10 rookies, and 2 of the top 4. We didn't miss the boat on anything. Josh Smith is coming around in a hurry and looks like he'll be a good player, and its good to see that, but thats where it ends. 

Not every good player from every draft is going to go to the Bulls, and we shouldn't consider it "missing the boat" if they don't.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> The Bulls have 4 of the top 10 rookies, and 2 of the top 4. We didn't miss the boat on anything. Josh Smith is coming around in a hurry and looks like he'll be a good player, and its good to see that, but thats where it ends.
> 
> Not every good player from every draft is going to go to the Bulls, and we shouldn't consider it "missing the boat" if they don't.


I don't at all. The Bulls should be pleased with Gordon and Deng. It just shows this draft wasn't as weak as people think it was. Now if there were no HS players? I don't want to even think about it. Luckily in 05, the college players will be out in full force.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

hkf , 

the last draft was an extremely deep one , most teams who picked late in the 1st round have future starters from those picks(tony allen,d.harrison, udrih jameer nelson , d.west), and some star type players in the late teens , josh and j.r. smith dorrell wright.

imo the bulls should have tried to get as many picks as possible in this draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> hkf ,
> 
> the last draft was an extremely deep one , most teams who picked late in the 1st round have future starters from those picks(tony allen,d.harrison, udrih jameer nelson , d.west), and some star type players in the late teens , josh and j.r. smith dorrell wright.
> ...


I'm not sure what Paxson felt come draft day, but who was left to trade after the Phoenix trade was completed. For example, you have Deng and Gordon, do you try to trade Crawford to ATL (giving them their PG of the future)? If Atlanta would have done that, thus giving the Bulls the opportunity to choose from JR Smith or Josh Smith (I don't think you lose in the long run with either, although I think Josh will be better), then Atlanta might as well pack up the moving vans next year, because Childress as your only draft pick is not going to cut it. 

Billy Knight lucked up so hard it's not even funny. If the Bulls managed to get Deng, Gordon and Josh Smith, oh my. As we can see, Smith and Deng are versatile enough to have become bookend swingmen together.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I don't at all. The Bulls should be pleased with Gordon and Deng. It just shows this draft wasn't as weak as people think it was. Now if there were no HS players? I don't want to even think about it. Luckily in 05, the college players will be out in full force.


Nobody ever knows what their talking about. I remember when people were saying that the 1999 draft was the worst one in history. If you look back at that one, its one of the best in my opinion. Elton Brand, Steve Francis, Baron Davis, Lamar Odom, Shawn Marion, Andre Miller, Rip Hamilton, Jamaal Tinsley, Jason Terry, Wally Z, Corey Maggette, Ron Artest, Manu Ginobili and Andrei Kirilenko. That is insane depth. It just goes to show, if there isn't a Shaq, Duncan or Lebron, people will label the whole draft weak and not very deep.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what Paxson felt come draft day, but who was left to trade after the Phoenix trade was completed. For example, you have Deng and Gordon, do you try to trade Crawford to ATL (giving them their PG of the future)? If Atlanta would have done that, thus giving the Bulls the opportunity to choose from JR Smith or Josh Smith (I don't think you lose in the long run with either, although I think Josh will be better), then Atlanta might as well pack up the moving vans next year, because Childress as your only draft pick is not going to cut it.
> ...


Since I have you here HKF, and you're talking about Deng, I wanted to mention something I think is interesting. Of all the Bulls, I would expect Gordon to be the one with the most contol in the air in the lane (a la Jordan, Kobe, Francis, etc). But from what I can see, it Mr. Low Vertical himself, Luol Deng, that is clearly the best at this on the team. 

I'm not ragging on Gordon at all. How a Bulls fan could not be extatic with his play of late is beyond me. However, I should ask the Gordon expert if this is something he is good at? I've seen him do a couple of slick things, but in general I don't see him getting in the air and improvising.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody ever knows what their talking about. I remember when people were saying that the 1999 draft was the worst one in history. If you look back at that one, its one of the best in my opinion. Elton Brand, Steve Francis, Baron Davis, Lamar Odom, Shawn Marion, Andre Miller, Rip Hamilton, Jamaal Tinsley, Jason Terry, Wally Z, Corey Maggette, Ron Artest, Manu Ginobili and Andrei Kirilenko. That is insane depth. It just goes to show, if there isn't a Shaq, Duncan or Lebron, people will label the whole draft weak and not very deep.


Tinsley was in 2001, but your point is dually noted. 2005, however is a role player draft. Not many future superstars or stars in in that draft, but some guys with potential to be better than role players, if they can meet their ceilings. I don't know if I'm making sense with it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Since I have you here HKF, and you're talking about Deng, I wanted to mention something I think is interesting. Of all the Bulls, I would expect Gordon to be the one with the most contol in the air in the lane (a la Jordan, Kobe, Francis, etc). But from what I can see, it Mr. Low Vertical himself, Luol Deng, that is clearly the best at this on the team.
> ...


Well you are ragging on Gordon, because that's what you do.  

Well one of Deng's best attibutes is his ability to get in the lane. It was even prevalent at Duke and when he was playing for Blair Academy. However, remember this one thing about Gordon. How many guards come into the NBA and excel at getting to the rim and finishing (that are smaller than 6'5)? Now, Jason Williams had great moves, but at the rim it was difficult, because the size of the players on a nightly basis, definitely dwarf the college game, because of the athletes as well. Now think of a guy like Wade, who had that creativity to get to the rim and finish, but he also met with a lot of injuries due to getting knocked around. So now he has to be more careful, with his forays to the basket.

I'll chalk this up to Gordon being able to learn the tendencies from the NBA game defensively and as he adjusts, this will not be a problem in 05-06. Deng has that size that is working for him. He also has some long arms.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> The Bulls have 4 of the top 10 rookies, and 2 of the top 4. We didn't miss the boat on anything. Josh Smith is coming around in a hurry and looks like he'll be a good player, and its good to see that, but thats where it ends.
> 
> Not every good player from every draft is going to go to the Bulls, and we shouldn't consider it "missing the boat" if they don't.


I should clarify. My angst is derived from Paxson's refusal to even bring Smith in for a workout. Josh could have addressed our deficiencies perfectly and paxson refused to do due diligence, because he didn't have a college pedigree. You can call that taking a hard stand -- and granted this team needed an attitude change -- but, you could also call it laziness. Bottom line is we have a player who has a solid chance of being the best player in his draft whom we completely ignored.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah. I really dislike not examing every option out there. I think it's very unprofessional. I'm still very dissapointed Pax claimed he would not have drafted Pietrus because he didn't have enough of a feel for international players and failed to scout Pietrus himself.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JeremyB0001</b>!
> Yeah. I really dislike not examing every option out there. I think it's very unprofessional. I'm still very dissapointed Pax claimed he would not have drafted Pietrus because he didn't have enough of a feel for international players and failed to scout Pietrus himself.


Pax never said that.

He said that he didn't get on the plane to France b/c their was no way that Pietras could jump up to #7 on the Bulls board.

Sounds like the rest of the Bulls scouts just were higher on guys like Hinrich.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This thead deserves a bump. 

Josh Smith has made a couple plays tonight that just scream superstar. He has gotten a block every game since being inserted in to the starting lineup. Tonight was no exception absolutely humiliating a King -- the replay will be on sportscenter. He also has a three steals and seems to be creating opportunities though his defensive energy. What a find.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> This thead deserves a bump.
> 
> Josh Smith has made a couple plays tonight that just scream superstar. He has gotten a block every game since being inserted in to the starting lineup. Tonight was no exception absolutely humiliating a King -- the replay will be on sportscenter. He also has a three steals and seems to be creating opportunities though his defensive energy. What a find.


Yeah - lucky Hawks to at least have a good 17th pick after missing on the 6th. As it seems now it should have been the other way around - Smith at 6th and Childress at 17th. His athletic ability is just supreme to 99% of this league - and he will only get better...

Maybe Spongy can get us the play when he has time...hopefully.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> This thead deserves a bump.
> 
> Josh Smith has made a couple plays tonight that just scream superstar. He has gotten a block every game since being inserted in to the starting lineup. Tonight was no exception absolutely humiliating a King -- the replay will be on sportscenter. He also has a three steals and seems to be creating opportunities though his defensive energy. What a find.


I'm watching this game too. 

Side note, did you see that pass by Doug Christie in the 3rd quarter? I've never seen anything like that in my life... Christie was bringing the ball up court, threw a bullet pass off the backboard from halfcourt, Webber caught it of the glass and dunked it. Looked like a perfectly designed play.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Anyone see the SC highlights on the game? See Kevin Willis pushing Josh's head back into the huddle a few times when he was looking away? He looked at him like "knock that $#! off young fella". :laugh: :laugh: BTW, he's 42, and Josh Smith is 19.  

They didn't show that highlight SALO of Christie's pass though SALO. That sucks. That sounds like a hell of a play.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jesus. 

Paul Pierce drives right past his man into the lane. Smith is near the baseline but let him get in the air and commit. Just as Pierce was going to lay it in, Smith swoops in with amazing speed and erases the shot. 

Jesus.

I'm going to have to watch Atlanta a bit more just to watch him.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

i heard whenhe was drafted some guy names silas dissed him and said he would be a major bust


----------

